# Goodbye Phill - Hello Steve (West Midlands Rep)



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

All,

Its with regret to inform you that Phill (TT4PJ) has decided that after a long stint as the West midlands Regional Rep for the TTOC, he wants to step down. I would like to thank Phill for all his hard work and brilliant events and meets he has organised over the past few years. Phill is my local rep and i have been along to the majority of his meets which ive enjoy every single one. So thank you very much, and i hope you still come along to some future meets and events 

And on that note, id like to introduce Steve (bozzy96) who will be replacing Phill as the new West Midlands Regional Rep.
I wish Steve all the best in his role and if you need anything Steve, you know where i am 

All the best to you both 8)

Paul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Phill hope your not leaving the TT fold 

Hi Steve and welcome to Rep land


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks for taking over the role Steve and wish you and Tracy all the best.
As for leaving the TT fold then the answer is yes as I have just purchased a Veyron and so will be joining up with them on there pint/bite and cruises. :roll:


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck in the post and good on you for stepping in. And your avatar is one of the best


----------

